# How to read EEPROM content on motherboard?



## rft (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi,

My Sony Vaio laptop has EEPROM on the mainboard. I'd like to read its contents. Please suggest how to do that (I believe, through SMBus?).

Thanks.


----------

